# HO layout idea for new space



## txruckus (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm finally in a house with enough extra space to start thinking seriously about getting back into model trains. My "room" will be a sectioned off bay of my three car garage approximately 10' wide by 15' long (need to save some space at the overhead door for storage). I'm really leaning towards an L shaped track layout against the corner wall with one or two "blobs at the end for curves and possible thinking to extend into a U shape in the future. 

Here is one layout that I am really liking. It comes from model railroader magazine in their PDF "28 Track Plans for medium size spaces" its layout #7 Hevonkussi Ry. (9'-2" x 13'-9")

http://mrr.trains.com/~/media/import/files/pdf/2/f/0/mrr-e1007_a1.pdf

My layout would be a mirror image of this one with the long side behind the guy in the yellow shirt. My questions are:

What is the best way to access the long track beneath the mountain area? Do I put a grade in so that the train drops down below the level of the table? 

Is it feasible to increase the staging area beneath the track? Then chug up an incline to get back out the mountain and on to the table?

I thinking about an Alaska Railroad theme with a fish processing plant at the docks and some light mining and logging industry as well as a steam loco passenger train for the layout. A small coastal town with a trolley system around it as depicted in the picture. Also increase the number branch lines on the short side of the layout.

Is this too much for HO on a Layout this size? Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very attractive layout.

I have a couple of suggestions.

Since it's a single track main, you will want a couple more
passing sidings. You most likely will go DCC and with it you
can run trains in both directions on the single track. But to do
so you need passing sidings.

Also, you need more yard and industry tracks. They make switching more
interesting.

As a traction fan, I am always glad to see a streetcar making it's way
down a town street.

Don


----------



## txruckus (Jan 29, 2014)

Great suggestions! I was thinking of making the mountain with a plateau so that one train runs inside while the other can run on top. 

Definitely want to run more yard and industry tracks. 

Thanks again for all your input, here and else where!


----------

